# NW Cars and Curry - 25th September 2014



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Our venue for August is Damon's Rib Restaurant. 
Those wishing to attend, please list your name below. We meet at 18:45 and eat at 19:30 - All are welcome. Parking is fine, there's lots of space.

Damon's Rib Restaurant, Liverpool (by John Lennon Airport).

*Address*: The Aerodrome, Speke Rd, Speke, Liverpool L24 8QD

*Menu*: http://www.damons.co.uk/dinner-menu-liverpool-sheffield/

To put your name down, click this thread

See you there.


----------

